# Operation in Progress. WARNING, EXTREME GORE CONTENT.



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Folks,

following a request for pictures over on the Clubhouse for Takeya's Operation in Progress I thought some folk over here may also be interested.

I have added the kit to a larger base and added a few extra’s such as the anatomy manual, stone floor etc.

Anyhow, I hope you enjoy, loved this kit and ordered it unseen – the name was good enough for me along with Fewture and Takeya’s involvement.

It’s not everyone cup of tea, but………


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is a masterful job and an amazing sculpt but definitely is not my "cup of tea!" This would actually be better located in the Adult section. You really did do a fantastic job building and painting it but once again, not my cup of tea. Probably part of the reason I really like the classic Universal monster films and really don't care much at all for the blood and gore fest put out in the horror genre these days.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice ... kind of remind me of "The Thing"


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Really weired looking kit in a good way and love your paintsling on it:thumbsup:.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Brilliant paint job on this kit, i got one sent to me a few years ago to paint.. the sheer size of the model kit is breathtaking.. would love to own one myself, but i bet these now cost a fortune!


----------

